
If You Utilize Email Campaigns: Learn How Verification Services Work - companywell
https://blog.companywell.co/how-email-address-verification-tools-work/
======
companywell
We felt that it was very confusing about what went on behind the scenes with
email verification services so we wanted to put together some resources for
those who wanted to learn more about how it works.

